# Le MBA 13' : la fin ... ?



## Emmanuel94 (18 Juillet 2010)

Le renouvellement de la gamme des MBA se fait attendre, la génération actuelle date de juin 2009, c'est pourquoi la rumeur coure... et je cite l'article de MAC GE :

_Le prochain MacBook Air serait plus fin et plus léger encore que le modèle actuel (entre 0,4 cm et 1,94 cm pour 1,36 kg). C'est ce qu'annonce DigiTimes pour le second semestre de l'année.

Cette légèreté supplémentaire serait en partie rendue possible par l'utilisation d'un écran de 11,6" au lieu du 13,3" qui prévaut aujourd'hui. Si cette taille de dalle se confirme, on ne serait pas loin d'un format comme on en connaissait sur les très appréciés PowerBook 12" (et son cousin l'iBook) et carrément dans la catégorie des netbook. Ce MacBook Air serait aussi équipé d'une puce basse tension de la famille Core ix d'Intel. 

DigiTimes ajoute que les procédés utilisés pour le design et la fabrication de ce nouveau modèle seraient largement appliqués à d'autres produits afin de « booster leur compétitivité » (quoi que cela veuille dire).

Enfin, le volume de production de ce modèle serait de l'ordre de 400 000 unités pour 2010. Ce qui serait peu selon l'analyste de DigiTimes, mais Apple ne donne jamais le détail des volumes de vente pour chaque modèle et le MacBook Air reste une machine plutôt haut de gamme. Apple vend entre 1,7 et 2 millions de portables par trimestre._

De ce fait pour ceux dont le MBA se doit d'être une machine en remplacement d'une machine principale, la génération actuelle est idéale et il vaut mieux se dépécher de franchir le pas, sinon à devoir se reporter sur du matériel d'occasion. J'avoue que je suis tellement satisfait du compromis de la génération actuelle que je suis dubitatif de l'intérêt que peut avoir une machine avec un écran plus réduit.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2010)

Rumeurs, rumeurs ...

On annonçait bien des MBA 15" il y'a un temps.


----------



## n.andre (18 Juillet 2010)

En plus, ça provient que d'une seule source. S'il en aurait plusieurs sur le même sujet. Je commencerai à prendre au serieux cette rumeur.


----------



## Tox (18 Juillet 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> J'avoue que je suis tellement satisfait du compromis de la génération actuelle que je suis dubitatif de l'intérêt que peut avoir une machine avec un écran plus réduit.



Les supporters des 12" de la Pomme doivent y voir un certain intérêt... depuis le temps qu'ils attendent


----------



## Emmanuel94 (18 Juillet 2010)

Mais le compromis offert par le MBA en termes de confort d'utilisation et de mobilité et plutôt sympa, en tout cas j'attends de voir avec une certaine impatience quel sera le futur du MBA


----------



## Pouasson (18 Juillet 2010)

Ouais, enfin il craint niveau autonomie... avec un 12", ça consommerait moins, donc autonomie accrue de facto.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2010)

on se rapproche du netbook don't S J a recemment declare la fin...bizarre!


----------



## Emmanuel94 (18 Juillet 2010)

Un MBA plus petit .... finalement n'aurait plus beaucoup de différence avec un IPAD .... avec un clavier externe.... c'est ce qui me fait douter de la pertinence de cette rumeur


----------



## n.andre (19 Juillet 2010)

Tu sais comment Steve Jobs peut nous surprendre.

J'ai voulu acheter le Macbook Air avec SSD pour la rentrée scolaire 2010. Le problème de ventillation avec les vidéos Flash me freine dans mon achat. 
Mais avec la commercialisation de l'ipad. Je suis plus tenté du combo Ipad + MBP. Dont l'impact du prix est identique.
Biensûr cette combinaison à son lot d'avantage et d'inconveignant dans divers situation : voyage long durée, réunion.

Pour revenir à l'objet principal du sujet : En connaissance de cause de ses défauts et qualités actuels. J'achèterai le Macbook Air si le confort physique ce dégraderai, c'est-à-dire réduction de la taille du clavier, voire de l'écran.


----------



## Jeromac (26 Juillet 2010)

Un MBA 11" ou 12" serait une mauvaise chose, dans la mesure où je risquerai de faire une connerie, du genre revendre mon Mac actuel, perdre de l'argent, et acheter le nouvel hypothétique MBA, et y perdre davantage d'argent.

Je vais fermer la page de ce forum, ça m'évitera de me donner de mauvaises idées.


----------



## madaniso (4 Août 2010)

En tout cas, même si c'est un ordinateur ultra portable et ultra design destiné au transport. C'est devenu un des ordinateurs vendu avec un des plus mauvais rapport qualité/Prix.

Si il n'est pas renouveler c'est tout simplement pour ne pas faire chuter les ventes d'Ipad, même si il est bon de le rappeler, un Ipad et un Mac Book Air, ça n'a rien à voir.

Et au jour d'aujourd'hui, avec la communication fait autour de l'Ipad, finesse, simplicité, ergonomie... Je ne vois pas ce qu'on pourrait mettre dans la publicité d'un nouveau macbook air.

Il pourrait être plus puissant, mais comme la publicité de l'Ipad vante une certaine "puissance" << Je n'aime pas du tout la publicité mensongère en plus.

Enfin, du coup, je crois que c'est la fin du MBA.

Peace.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2010)

vu le nombre de MBA vendu il ne risque pas de faire chuter les vents d' iPad ..de manière significative  je pense aussi que ça sent le sapin pour le MBA a moins d' en proposer une version haut de gamme a prix élyséen s adressant a une clientèle aisée et a quelques passionnes  actuellement un achat d' occasion s impose. le MBA risque d' être collector


----------



## Emmanuel94 (4 Août 2010)

A la rigueur au prix du refurb c'est presque un investissement ..... rentable.

En cas d'absence de remplacement cela risque de faire grimper en flèche le prix des machines actuelles et de maintenir artificiellement haut les prix des machines d'occasion comme ce fut le cas pour le cube ou le PB 12


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> A la rigueur au prix du refurb c'est presque un investissement ..... rentable.
> 
> En cas d'absence de remplacement cela risque de faire grimper en flèche le prix des machines actuelles et de maintenir artificiellement haut les prix des machines d'occasion comme ce fut le cas pour le cube ou le PB 12



peut etre du nouveau............,evidemment les precautions d usage s imposent
Le nouveau design du MacBook Air ?
Enfin, la grande nouveauté d'Apple pourrait être l'arrivée d'une nouvelle génération de MacBook Air. Si DigiTimes prédit une nouvelle version de MacBook Air avec un écran d'une diagonale de 11,6", le site Patently Apple met en lumière plusieurs brevets déposés pour Apple dont le plus vraisemblable d'entre eux concerne un système qui permettrait de faire glisser l'écran afin d'utiliser le MacBook Air comme une tablette grâce à un écran Multi-Touch.


----------



## Antiphon (6 Août 2010)

Le schéma proposé correspond tout à fait à ce que j'attends :







En gros, ce serait un iPad avec clavier, SSD de série, processeur basse consommation, prises USB et DVI. Si j'étais eux, je le doterais aussi d'une coque en carbone ou en magnésium, pour alléger au maximum le poids. Un Sony Vaio TX avec une pomme et tactile... :love:


----------



## claud (7 Août 2010)

madaniso a dit:


> Enfin, du coup, je crois que c'est la fin du MBA.



Enfin : Un MacBook Air attendu à la rentrée ; http://www.macg.co/news/voir/164301/un-macbook-air-attendu-a-la-rentree

C'est la fin du feuilleton les amis !

Je l'attendais et j'y croyais fermement !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2010)

claud a dit:


> Enfin : Un MacBook Air attendu à la rentrée ; http://www.macg.co/news/voir/164301/un-macbook-air-attendu-a-la-rentree
> 
> C'est la fin du feuilleton les amis !
> 
> Je l'attendais et j'y croyais fermement !


C'est en septembre que le nouveau MacBook Air* arriverait*.........
wait and see
un peu inquiet quand meme si l info se confirme quand au tarif qui sera applique. Je ne sais pas pas pourquoi mais ca risque de douiller .....!
wait and see again


----------



## Jeromac (7 Août 2010)

alan63 a dit:


> on se rapproche du netbook don't S J a recemment declare la fin...bizarre!



Oué enfin Steve Jobs il a dit que les tablettes tactiles ça n'avait aucun avenir et pourtant il est fier de son iPad le bougre.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h52 ----------




alan63 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas pas pourquoi mais ca risque de douiller .....!
> wait and see again



Je crois que c'est la seule info dont on peut être pratiquement sûr


----------



## Emmanuel94 (9 Août 2010)

est attendu courant septembre, .... wait and see, ce qui me laisse perplexe c'est le manque de renouvellement, et la lenteur des révisions dans cette gamme, qui n'a que peu évoluée depuis près de 30 mois (3 révisions seulement dont deux mineures et un seule vrai évolution lors du changement de chipset). Reste que le prix de cette machine a considérablement baissé, de 2800  pour la version haut de gamme à 1700 .

De toute manière je ne risque pas de changer de machine cette année, mais je pense attendre encore au moins de 12 à 24 mois.


----------



## Dogger (9 Août 2010)

Du neuf et encore du neuf....marrant comme les gens veulent toujours plus non?

A se demander quelle est la limite de la technologie qui est désormais micro-technologie...regarder tous les appareils si miniaturisés depuis leur création.

Le MacBook Air fut d'abord attirant car si fin mais pas de lecteur intégré et une seule connection USB.

Si nouveau MB Air, il y a, ce sera intéressant de voir ce qui fut changé.

@ +


----------



## Emmanuel94 (9 Août 2010)

Dogger a dit:


> Du neuf et encore du neuf....marrant comme les gens veulent toujours plus non?
> 
> A se demander quelle est la limite de la technologie qui est désormais micro-technologie...regarder tous les appareils si miniaturisés depuis leur création.
> 
> ...



Réduire les éléments à l'indispensable, tout en ne sacrifiant pas à l'ergonomie, combien de fois sert réellement le superdrive ? A quoi sert en mobilité plusieurs ports USB ?


----------



## Dogger (9 Août 2010)

Plusieurs port USB peuvent être utiles s'il n'y a pas de Wi-Fi accessible aux environs (trains par exemple ou autres lieux).

Alors un port pour la clé USB internet et un autre port pour une imprimante ou scanner - voir même recharger l'iPod.

Quant au superdrive...copier un cd sur iTunes ou transférer des photos du mac sur un CD...

Enfin tout dépend de ton usage, mais le MacBook Air n'était pas un outil utile pour mes usages.

D'autres collègues l'ont mis de coté pour sa restriction à des connections externes et le superdrive en option fut une chose qui surprenait. 

C'est un peu comme l'iPad, il faut en avoir l'usage...ce n'est qu'un grand iPod...rien de plus.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (9 Août 2010)

Dogger a dit:


> Plusieurs port USB peuvent être utiles s'il n'y a pas de Wi-Fi accessible aux environs (trains par exemple ou autres lieux).
> 
> Alors un port pour la clé USB internet et un autre port pour une imprimante ou scanner - voir même recharger l'iPod.
> 
> ...



- si c'est pour imprimer, soit tu te connectes au réseau, soit si c'est pas USB tu peux aussi utiliser un hub, puisque là c'est en situation fixe, et non en mobilité.

Le superdrive idem, je ne connais personne qui s'amuse à se promener avec des galettes vierges sur soi au cas où ....

A mon sens le MBA ne correspond pas à cet usage, c'est un ultra portable puissant destiné à une utilisation mobile...  il remplace un poste fixe dans ce cadre mais en aucune manière il ne peut prétendre à plus.

J'étais très dubitatif je venais d'un powerbook et d'un MBP avec une connectique plus développée, et j'ai hésité longtemps avec un MBP 13', qui semblait alors plus dans la lignée de mes habitudes. Finalement je ne regrette aucunement le choix du MBA, c'est du bonheur que de se promener, et de déplacer de manière quotidienne avec cette machine. En plus le seul regret que j'avais par rapport au superdrive étaint de ne pouvoir faire une partie de CIV IV lorsque je me déplace, mais grâce à steam ce problème est résolu


----------



## Emmanuel94 (16 Août 2010)

on n'a plus qu'à patienter chaque mardi pour voir s'il y a du nouveau.....

je suis curieux de voir quels seront les nouveautés : un MBA 11', un MBA plus puissant ? ou pas de nouveau MBA du tout ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2010)

Un MBA 11"6 :love: (en sus de l'actuel avec une mise à jour bien évidemment).


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2010)

Je ne vois pas trop m intérêt d un MBA 11.6 plus un MBA 13 ni d' un. MBA d' ailleurs sauf le projet du MBA avec écran tactile coulissant  reste l inconnu du prix en fait non il sera.. cher  !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2010)

L'intérêt ?

Un remplacent au PowerBook 12".


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> L'intérêt ?
> 
> Un remplacent au PowerBook 12".



c est long....!


----------



## pumauer (22 Août 2010)

Beaucoup trop long! Pour moi, le PB 12" reste le portable le plus magique créé par Apple...Look tout alu, clavier que je trouve toujours aussi génial, ordi ni trop grand ni trop petit, compacité, solidité, beauté, écran mat...Beaucoup attendent ce remplaçant. Un MBA 12" pourrait être celui-là, plus ou moins...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (22 Août 2010)

Puis les performance limité de cette machine m'ont conduit à passer sur MBA, l'accoutumance a été difficile, surtout pour le clavier, mais pour le reste aucun regret sauf : le son et... le port firewire


----------



## pepito (25 Août 2010)

A priori un evenement apple aura lieu le 7septembre pour les IPOP,
pensez vous qu'ils vont en profiter pour parler du nouveau MBA ou c'est pas possible?


----------



## pepito (1 Septembre 2010)

Bon je me suis trompé, l'évènement pour les nouveaux Ipod c'etait aujourd'hui.
On a aucune nouvelle pour ce nouveau MBA.


----------



## n.andre (2 Septembre 2010)

Wait until february.


----------



## plaj (2 Septembre 2010)

n.andre a dit:


> Wait until february.





Jusqu'à Février 

tu as des infos pour dire cela :rose:


----------



## KaptainKavern (12 Octobre 2010)

Vous êtes marrants avec les PB12".

J'ai pour ma part un MBA et un PB12". Indépendamment des performances globales, je trouve que le concept du MBA a littéralement rebattu les cartes de ce que doit être la mobilité.
Le 12" est trop lourd, trop épais, sa réception wifi catastrophique, son écran est mauvais, le format de disque dur trop lent, le superdrive est inutile, le démontage est fastidieux. J'arrête ? 

Il ne manque finalement au MBA qu'un chip 3G interne et une autonomie digne de ce nom pour le transformer, en matière de nomadisme, en la "machine absolue". Le form factor est quasi parfait, en se glissant comme un gros cahier dans le sac.

Que pourrait il advenir de mieux ? Ben oui, le 11,6 me semble parfait ! Si en plus il ne ventilait pas en continu dès qu'il y a un peu de flash ou que la température dépasse 25°C, ce serait encore mieux.

Il pourrait aussi être entièrement plat, mais ça nuirait à son confort.

Prix max : 1 500 euros, en 4GB et SSD 128, là je replonge. Sinon, je réfléchirai à comment intégrer l'iPad à mon quotidien, avec un MBP derrière.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (13 Octobre 2010)

KaptainKavern a dit:


> Vous êtes marrants avec les PB12".
> 
> J'ai pour ma part un MBA et un PB12". Indépendamment des performances globales, je trouve que le concept du MBA a littéralement rebattu les cartes de ce que doit être la mobilité.
> Le 12" est trop lourd, trop épais, sa réception wifi catastrophique, son écran est mauvais, le format de disque dur trop lent, le superdrive est inutile, le démontage est fastidieux. J'arrête ?
> ...


Je suis assez d'accord pour le PB12', on a tendance à se rappeler qu'eux de ses qualités et pas de ses défauts. Le MBA est déjà à mon sens la machine absolue. J'avoir abandonné le miens pour un Macbook avec une meilleure autonomie, bien, je le regrette vraiment mon MBA... 

Par contre je ne suis pas du tout d'accord pour le modèle 11pouces! Ce serait un massacre total, un peu comme le nouveau mini, tellement chère qu'il flingue le concept d'ordinateur porte d'entrée mac ou pour utilisateur de portable qui doivent acheter claviers, souris et écran. Un MBA 11,6 bas de gamme, c'est flinguer le concept le concept du MBA qui passerait de la catégorie d'Ordinateur le plus haut de gamme d'Apple à un vulgaire netbook? :mouais: Un truc pareil, j'en voudrais pas.  Parce que je préfèrerais acheter ça  pour relier mon iPad à un clavier à l'horizontal et profiter des 10h d'autonomie avec Pages. 



> Prix max : 1 500 euros, en 4GB et SSD 128, là je replonge. Sinon, je réfléchirai à comment intégrer l'iPad à mon quotidien, avec un MBP derrière


On est d'accord, même si je suis sûr qu'on serait prêt à mettre 300 de plus si ils mettent un disque dur plus conséquent.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (13 Octobre 2010)

je ne suis pas d'accord, pour un modèle de 2005, c'était le premier vrai ulta portable, j'en ai été très mais alors très content pendant 4 ans. Maintenant comparer cette machine avec des modèles de 2009 et 2010 est injuste, la capacité des disques durs a décupler, la ram quadruplé, de même que les processeurs sont bien plus performant. Mais dans le cadre d'un usage professionnel, c'était une machine de rêve....

le son, l'écran mat, la qualité du clavier (très personnel), la connectique en font un modèle inégalé à mes yeux..... avec un format très pratique. 

Le MBA est un digne remplaçant depuis juin 2009, mais j'ai mis du temps à passer au clavier "minitel", et j'ai du abandonner mes disques externes en FW400....


----------



## KaptainKavern (13 Octobre 2010)

Je suis d'accord pour le concept iPad + clavier, c'est très tentant, autonome, chip 3G intégré (bon avec dataplan catastrophique !), base applicative en constante augmentation (bon la qualité, après...). Le seul truc qui me retient c'est l'absolue dépendance à un desktop/laptop de cet outil en particulier sur les aspects "créatifs" (vidéo, retouche photo), et de la bureautique encore trop light.

Moi le 11,6", avec une finition MBA, ça me fait pas penser à un NetBook. Pour moi le MBA est un outil professionnel, sa mobilité fait référence. A 11,6, le compromis est encore très bon. A 1kg, c'est parfait.

A 13" il n'est qu'une alternative "bobo" au MBP qui le décapsule littéralement sur le potentiel. Le form factor MBA reste quand même très supérieur en matière de mobilité (ah que j'aime voir qu'il est plus fin que mon cahier A4 ).

Le seul point qui ne me fait penser que le passage au 11,6 ne se fera pas c'est que iJobs devrait manger son chapeau en public et vu que c'est en peau de vache ou en crin de cheval, son régime vegan ne l'y autorise pas


----------



## Emmanuel94 (14 Octobre 2010)

je pense que les Bobos aiment bien le MBA pour son look.... mais en termes d'usage c'est un usage très différent, le MBA n'est pas un ordinnateur multimédia, avec plein de connectqie c'est un ultra portable qui permet surtout de pouvoir servir comme un poste principal pour des applications bureautiques.

Le passage à un écran de 11'6 ne me gêne pas plus que cela tant que les interfaces de saisie, clavier et trakpad reste de bonne qualité.

Maintenant, il reste que je voie plus de MBa à la terrasse des cafés dans le VIème, que dans les trains et les avions.... c'est peut être un marché particulier que les Bobos...... et puis on est tous le Bobo de quelqu'un....  moi je voudrai bien être Bobo (avec du fric, des idées généreuses à conditions que ce soit avec l'argent d'autrui.... plein de RTT, et être propriétaire d'un petit 120 m2 dans Paris)... mais bon si un jour j'ai celà lorsque je serai à la retraite... vers 70 ans (ah les période de chomage...)


----------



## Emmanuel94 (15 Octobre 2010)

suivant MacGé se confirme à savoir que l'on devrait avoir un MBA 11,6', avec pas mal de modifications (RAM, procésseurs....) j'attends avec impatience ce qui va sortir....


----------



## Yoshiki (15 Octobre 2010)

Si ce new MBA sort avec une gestion du tactile, je sens que mon macbook pro i5 va passer par la case 'à vendre'. Un macbook pro i5 est très bien, mais son poids est vraiment lourd au quotidien. Mon école ma fait tester l'Ipad aujourd'hui, et un mix entre ipad et mba serai l'idea pour moi pour une utilisation quotidien. 

Allez Apple surprends nous.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2010)

J'espère le retour espéré d'un mini PWB 12" , bien meilleur que le MBA actuel .


----------



## Emmanuel94 (16 Octobre 2010)

plus d'autonomie, un meilleur chipset graphique, mais toujours un core 2.... reste à voir pour l'écran, le stockage et la ram .... ah j'oubliais, il y aurait 3 ports USB (pourquoi faire ?...)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2010)

En même temps , les i3 ne sont pas beaucoup puissants que les C2D (Je parle en version mobile , à contrario de la version desktop).

Reste à voir le prix , 1200 , ce serait vraiment bien .


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (16 Octobre 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> je pense que les Bobos aiment bien le MBA pour son look....
> 
> Maintenant, il reste que je voie plus de MBa à la terrasse des cafés dans le VIème, que dans les trains et les avions.... c'est peut être un marché particulier que les Bobos...... et puis on est tous le Bobo de quelqu'un....  moi je voudrai bien être Bobo (avec du fric, des idées généreuses à conditions que ce soit avec l'argent d'autrui.... plein de RTT, et être propriétaire d'un petit 120 m2 dans Paris)... mais bon si un jour j'ai celà lorsque je serai à la retraite... vers 70 ans (ah les période de chomage...)



J'ai constaté qu'une partie des avocats et autres professionnels friqués que je vois ont lâchés leurs 15-17 pouces pour un MBA, et ce malgré la capacité inquiétante du disque dur. Ce défaut peut être compensé par un ordinateur fixe. Maintenant je suis d'accord avec tout ce que tu as dis, il est très clair que si cette machine venait à rester bloqué à 128giga SSD et 2 giga de ram un an de de plus, il y aura une défection massive dans les rangs de ses derniers utilisateurs sérieux. La situation a évolué, même si je n'ai plus de MBA quand je vois comme il galère quand on multiplie les onglets Word ou en gardant trop d'onglets firefox ouvert pour sa capacité dorénavant bien trop limité, d'ici peu ce sera un ordinateur 100% terrasse-café. Entre un SSD 128go et un disque dur 250go, le choix est désormais très vite fait.


----------



## David_b (17 Octobre 2010)

Atlante a dit:


> J'ai constaté qu'une partie des avocats et autres professionnels friqués que je vois ont lâchés leurs 15-17 pouces pour un MBA, et ce malgré la capacité inquiétante du disque dur. Ce défaut peut être compensé par un ordinateur fixe. Maintenant je suis d'accord avec tout ce que tu as dis, il est très clair que si cette machine venait à rester bloqué à 128giga SSD et 2 giga de ram un an de de plus, il y aura une défection massive dans les rangs de ses derniers utilisateurs sérieux. La situation a évolué, même si je n'ai plus de MBA quand je vois comme il galère quand on multiplie les onglets Word ou en gardant trop d'onglets firefox ouvert pour sa capacité dorénavant bien trop limité, d'ici peu ce sera un ordinateur 100% terrasse-café. Entre un SSD 128go et un disque dur 250go, le choix est désormais très vite fait.



Oui,  pour moi c'est le SSD 

J'ouvre une foultitude documents Word (ou Safari)  sur le MBA SSD sans le moindre souci ni ralentissement. En fait, grâce au SSD, j'ai envie de dire que le SWAP est devenu un non-problème. 

J'aimerais bien avoir 4Go de RAM ou plus, mais je dois bien admettre aussi que les 2Go ne m'ont encore jamais empêcher _de travailler_ en tout confort sur le MBA avec Word (2008 et plus récent, mais on peut pas encore en causer), Pages, OOo, Gimp, etc. Mais c'est certainement grâce au SSD : je me souviens des lenteurs terribles du 1er MBA avec disque dur 


Non, vraiment le seul défaut pénible que je trouve encore au MBA à l'usage, c'est le ventilo qui devient fou sur le Flash. Même l'autonomie qui DEVRAIT être meilleure (aucun doute là-dessus) me suffit à l'usage.

PS: je ne suis ni avocat, ni friqué (je ne meurs pas de faim non plus), je ne vis ni dans le VI ni le XVI. Et je ressemble à tout sauf à un bobo. Il se fait juste qu'on peut difficilement faire mieux que le MBA pour mon usage. 

En fait si, on pourrait; il faudrait un Mac Book 13", sans lecteur de DVD et plus léger d'un kilo et avec un SSD de 500go. Celui-là, je l'achète à la minute où il sort :love:


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (17 Octobre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Oui,  pour moi c'est le SSD
> 
> J'ouvre une foultitude documents Word (ou Safari)  sur le MBA SSD sans le moindre souci ni ralentissement. En fait, grâce au SSD, j'ai envie de dire que le SWAP est devenu un non-problème.
> 
> ...



Oulah, désolé, je ne voulais pas dire que les seules utilisateurs sérieux du MBA étaient des gens friqués, je voulais dire que je vois très bien le MBA en dehors d'un espace terrasse-café. 

Evidemment, on parle du MBA et pan, on nous annonce une update imminente... Pour moi le MBA était à sa sortie la machine ultime, dans son état actuel par contre ça se discutait. 
Le nouveau MBA par contre me fait peur... Si il n'y a pas de version 13,3 pouces et qu'ils réorientent véritablement l'ordinateur pour cibler le marché des netbooks, ce serait un désastre pour moi. Il empiéterait sur le marché de l'iPad tout en perdant  une partie de ses utilisateurs actuels.. Mais bon inutile d'en débattre maintenant,  on verra tous mercredi.


----------



## David_b (17 Octobre 2010)

Je ne peux pas te bouler, mais ta signature le mériterait bien


----------



## corloane (17 Octobre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Oui,  pour moi c'est le SSD
> 
> 
> En fait si, on pourrait; il faudrait un Mac Book 13", sans lecteur de DVD et plus léger d'un kilo et avec un SSD de 500go. Celui-là, je l'achète à la minute où il sort :love:



C'est pourtant simple : Disparition du Macbook Air, refonte du Mac Book Pro 13' avec suppression du superdrive, nouvel écran (meilleure résolution), SSD comme on en voit dans les rumeurs ces jours-ci (légèreté) : j'achète (mais j'attends peut-être dix minutes).


----------



## David_b (17 Octobre 2010)

corloane a dit:


> C'est pourtant simple : Disparition du Macbook Air, refonte du Mac Book Pro 13' avec suppression du superdrive, nouvel écran (meilleure résolution), SSD comme on en voit dans les rumeurs ces jours-ci (légèreté) : j'achète (*mais j'attends peut-être dix minutes*).


Ta patience est digne d'éloge. 
Je ne pourrais pas


----------



## corloane (17 Octobre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Ta patience est digne d'éloge.
> Je ne pourrais pas



j'ai dit peut-être


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2010)

Une minute , ca te va ? 

Dernier prix .


----------



## Emmanuel94 (17 Octobre 2010)

plutôt agité cette semaine sur le MBA. D'un autre côté je m'en fous un peu... je suis déjà équipé donc je ne vais changer de manchine avant au moins 24 mois.... et encore je souhaiterai conserver le même MBA mais avec la nouvelle version d'Office et la possibilité de mettre un SSD plus costaud.

Maintenant une version 11'6 pas trop onéreuse peut s'avrérer diablement séduisante....


----------



## badboyprod (18 Octobre 2010)

Si le nouveau MBA tient toutes ces promesses, il se pourrait que je liquie mon iPad et mon Mac Mini récemment acquis. En effet à l'usage l'iPad est trop contraignant (ne peut pas importer une photo de la bibliothèque sur un article wordpress, pas très pratique pour la bureautique. On perd plus de temps que ce que l'on en gagne), et la télé en guise d'écran pour le Mac Mini c'est pas top du tout du tout... Donc je pourrais bien tout revendre pour un MBA 11.6 qui répondrait parfaitement à mes attentes en terme de mobilité et productivité.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (18 Octobre 2010)

quelles seront les évolutions qui seront proposées pour le MBA. Certes c'est une machine qui ne fait pas l'objet de beaucoup de révisions mais souvent celles ci apportent des évolutions importantes, en fait il s'agit là seulement de la troisième mouture du MBA... la révision de fin 2008 n'avait pas apporté autre chose que quelques modifications mineures.

Maintenant j'attends les commentaires du type "4 GO de RAM c'est pas assez..le processeur graphique est bridé...." avec grande impatience, et puis toujours le post du mec qui critique les prix "Apple c'est trop cher on paye la marque... moi j'ai un Noname avec 12 GO de RAM un proceseur à Core Quadri X 22... pour 87,50  de moins (en kit....) bon OK il plante à chaque fois.... mais il est super balèse"

C'est toujours un plaisir 

Allez bonne nuit et à priori rdv mercredi soir vers 22.00


----------



## Maya7 (20 Octobre 2010)

Ce qui est dingue avec le MBA c'est que l'on s'habitue vraiment a la légèreté de l'ordi , maintenant quoi qu'il arrive je ne pourrai plus avoir un portable plus lourd . Je manipule parfois le macbook de ma copine et j'ai l'impression de porter une brique . 

Le manque de port usb ( dont on s'affranchit très bien ) le relatif manque de puissance ( m'enfoue je peux jouer a Starcraft en low et faire tourner aperture  ) sont des problèmes posés par des gens obsédés par les chiffres , à l'usage cet machine est ultime .

meme si je ne surf pas aux terrasses des cafés avec et que je n'ai pas à le porter au travail dans une saccoche , sa mobilité est appréciable : il se manipule tellement facilement ! 

Perso je n'aimerai pas que la tendance soit au rétrécissement de l'écran que je trouve superbe , la forme actuelle du MBA est parfaite , le seul effort a faire est au niveau de l'autonomie et peut etre le trackpad du MBP .


----------



## melaure (20 Octobre 2010)

Pourquoi pas mais perso cela ne me dérange pas tant qu'on garde les autres MacBook.

Désolé mais payer cher un boitier vide, ça ne m'intéresse pas. Si c'est léger c'est pas pour rien ... Je resterais en MBP. 

Ensuite quand on est jeune (et même moins), 2,4 kg c'est que dalle à porter. Avant les portables, je trimbalais souvent mon UC de bureau ... ça c'était costaud ! Alors franchement je vois un monde de petits bras aujourd'hui ... ou alors ce sont des retraités qui postent 

Faudrait peut-être faire un peu de sport au lieu de rester devant Facebook et TF1


----------



## arrakiss (20 Octobre 2010)

Mais non tu n'a pas compris.
Acheter un MBA, ça allège le poids matériel et ça allège le porte feuille surtout et ça ça n'a pas de prix !


----------



## David_b (20 Octobre 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Faudrait peut-être faire un peu de sport au lieu de rester devant Facebook et TF1


J'ai pas la TV, plus de compte Facebook. Mais j'ai un MBA 
(et je ne suis pas retraité)


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (20 Octobre 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Pourquoi pas mais perso cela ne me dérange pas tant qu'on garde les autres MacBook.
> 
> Désolé mais payer cher un boitier vide, ça ne m'intéresse pas. Si c'est léger c'est pas pour rien ... Je resterais en MBP.
> 
> ...


Au cumulé je suis à 1h10 de marche par jour pour aller à l'université + escrime- 12ans de ski au club des sports / 
La morale à retenir? Il faut plus de courage pour marcher jusqu'à destination le matin sans prendre d'ascenceurs qu'il n'en faut pour faire un quelconque vrai sport.
Ce MBA ne me déçoit pas du tout. Il prend même exactement la direction que j'espèrerais. (sauf pour le 11pouces, difficile à justifier maintenant que les iPad et ses clavier physiques horizontaux sont sortis )
  Je suis heureux qu'ils continuent à faire évoluer un des macs que j'ai le plus apprécié.


----------



## Maya7 (20 Octobre 2010)

Le petit Maya fait 95 kilos et cours 30 km par semaine a 12 kmh de moyenne niveau sport ça va  plus de compte facebook depuis 2 ans et je regarde tf1 que pour le foot 

Je n'achètes pas un ordi pour faire de la muscu avec . le problème ce n'est pas de le porter , c'est de le manipuler . je crois qu'il est inutile de developer si vous n'avez jamais travaillé avec un MBA vous pouvez pas comprendre .

Melaure , fais toi preter un MBA pendant une semaine et tu verra que tu n'a pas besoin d'étre un beauf , retraité , et adepte de facebook pour trouver cette machine parfaite


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (21 Octobre 2010)

Maya7 a dit:


> Melaure , fais toi preter un MBA pendant une semaine et tu verra que tu n'a pas besoin d'étre un beauf , retraité , et adepte de facebook pour trouver cette machine parfaite


Entièrement d'accord.  A mon sens, ça a été la meilleure machine que j'ai possédé, celle qui m'a le plus marqué avec le mini. Un peu comme l'iPad, que j'avais énormément critiqué jusqu'au moment où je me suis demandé si c'était possible de mindmapper avec cet engin là? Les logiciels ne sont pas encore tout à fait au point, mais honnêtement je suis donateur. Un vrai mindmapper iPad, ce serait un rêve pour moi 

Nos achats sont motivés par des petits détails au final, et je ne suis pas convaincu qu'en laissant un MBA une semaine à Melaure il ne te le fracasse pas sur ta tête.. Question de besoins, d'impulsions. :rateau:


----------



## melaure (21 Octobre 2010)

Maya7 a dit:


> Melaure , fais toi preter un MBA pendant une semaine et tu verra que tu n'a pas besoin d'étre un beauf , retraité , et adepte de facebook pour trouver cette machine parfaite



Je devrais bien arriver à le fondre pour en faire un truc utile comme un support pour mon MBP ... pourquoi pas. Tu m'en envoies un ?

Je comprend bien que ça répond à un certain besoin, mais je fais parti des powerusers. Et perso je tiens à mes supports, et franchement ce qu'il me manque le plus c'est le Blu-Ray. Alors le tout non mécanique, ça me fait bien rire et je n'en veux pas !

@ maya7, félicitation, donc pas de problème, tu pourrais avoir un portable 24" sans soucis ! Pourquoi hésiter donc ?


----------



## badboyprod (21 Octobre 2010)

Bon je vends un Mac Mini dernière révision et un iPad 32Gbo Wifi! Qui veut bien me débarasser pour que je puisse acheter un 11,6"?


----------



## Emmanuel94 (21 Octobre 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Je devrais bien arriver à le fondre pour en faire un truc utile comme un support pour mon MBP ... pourquoi pas. Tu m'en envoies un ?
> 
> Je comprend bien que ça répond à un certain besoin, mais je fais parti des powerusers. Et perso je tiens à mes supports, et franchement ce qu'il me manque le plus c'est le Blu-Ray. Alors le tout non mécanique, ça me fait bien rire et je n'en veux pas !
> 
> @ maya7, félicitation, donc pas de problème, tu pourrais avoir un portable 24" sans soucis ! Pourquoi hésiter donc ?



Je comprends tes besoins, mais il faut aussi reconnaître que pour beaucoup nous n'avons pas les mêmes exigences en termes de puissance pour nos machines, l'actuelle - pardon l'ancienne - mouture du MBA me suffisait largement, et je ne vais pas changer de machine, surtout qu'à mon sens la nouvelle mouture du MBA ne m'apporterai rien en termes de confort, ou de capacité de travail, perso c'est juste la capacité du SSD que je guette....


----------



## melaure (21 Octobre 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Je comprends tes besoins, mais il faut aussi reconnaître que pour beaucoup nous n'avons pas les mêmes exigences en termes de puissance pour nos machines, l'actuelle - pardon l'ancienne - mouture du MBA me suffisait largement, et je ne vais pas changer de machine, surtout qu'à mon sens la nouvelle mouture du MBA ne m'apporterai rien en termes de confort, ou de capacité de travail, perso c'est juste la capacité du SSD que je guette....



Tout à fait. D'ailleurs je suis sur que ça suffirait à ma femme, le jour ou je devrais changer son portable. Quoique 13" c'est un peu trop petit en fait ... et vu le nombre de photos/vidéo qu'on fait, 256 Go, c'est vraiment le minimum possible ... oui donc ça fait cher in fine ...


----------



## Maya7 (21 Octobre 2010)

@ maya7, félicitation, donc pas de problème, tu pourrais avoir un portable 24" sans soucis ! Pourquoi hésiter donc ?

En fait j'ai plutot opté pour la sollution Imac + groupe électrogène pour mes déplacements , il est vrai cette c'est un peu bruyant et que je ne peux pas l'utiliser à l'intérieur sous peine d'asphyxie au monoxide de carbone mais quand je regarde le bigdill ou la pub sur tf1 en streaming , ça en jette !!! là au moins j'ai vraiment de la puissance et je peux dire que secrètement je me sens fort et utile


----------



## melaure (21 Octobre 2010)

Maya7 a dit:


> @ maya7, félicitation, donc pas de problème, tu pourrais avoir un portable 24" sans soucis ! Pourquoi hésiter donc ?
> 
> En fait j'ai plutot opté pour la sollution Imac + groupe électrogène pour mes déplacements , il est vrai cette c'est un peu bruyant et que je ne peux pas l'utiliser à l'intérieur sous peine d'asphyxie au monoxide de carbone mais quand je regarde le bigdill ou la pub sur tf1 en streaming , ça en jette !!! là au moins j'ai vraiment de la puissance et je peux dire que secrètement je me sens fort et utile



Tout ça en plus de pousser ta Talbot, chapeau !


----------



## badboyprod (21 Octobre 2010)

Pour mon utilisation, le MBA suffit largement. Aujourd'hui je fais quasiment tout avec l'iPad et le Mac Mini. Donc cela ne devrait être que mieux avec le MBA. Je vais même pousser la maxi portabilité à prendre le 11,6". Seul hic la batterie un peu light... On verra à l'usage.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (21 Octobre 2010)

badboyprod a dit:


> Pour mon utilisation, le MBA suffit largement. Aujourd'hui je fais quasiment tout avec l'iPad et le Mac Mini. Donc cela ne devrait être que mieux avec le MBA. Je vais même pousser la maxi portabilité à prendre le 11,6". Seul hic la batterie un peu light... On verra à l'usage.


Pourquoi vouloir toujours mieux?

C'est précisément ça qui m'a poussé à revendre l'ordinateur qui correspondait le mieux à mon utilisation. Je pensais qu'un mb serait mieux   Finalement le mb est très bon, mais le mba, je regrette un peu. 



			
				Maya a dit:
			
		

> En fait j'ai plutot opté pour la sollution Imac + groupe électrogène  pour mes déplacements , il est vrai cette c'est un peu bruyant et que je  ne peux pas l'utiliser à l'intérieur sous peine d'asphyxie au monoxide  de carbone mais quand je regarde le bigdill ou la pub sur tf1 en  streaming , ça en jette !!! là au moins j'ai vraiment de la puissance et  je peux dire que secrètement je me sens fort et utile


Et sinon t'as vus les nouveaux les nouveaux MacPro avec écran 27 pouces quasi portable? Franchement un truc pareil, à l'uni dans l'amphi y'a toutes les filles qui te regardent! :love:


----------



## Le docteur (21 Octobre 2010)

C'est marrant cette obsession des possesseurs de 15' de vouloir nous faire porter des valises. Chez MS on a même du 17' pour trois fois rien. 
Pour moi, le 13 c'est un bon compromis et le 15, trop encombrant et pas en rapport avec mes besoins (je préfère carrément un fixe, tant qu'à faire). 

Aujourd'hui j'ai un peu mal à la couiche avec mon heure de vélo journalière, la musculation + la grosse montée en revenant (90 kgs aussi ) et un aller-retour en ville pour aller chercher iLife qui avait décidé de pointer son nez chez mon Premium Reseller préféré, en vélo toujours off course. 
Ben je suis content d'avoir pris mon iPad, ce matin, pour aller bosser. Petit bras ? Non ! Je m'économise. Ca doit être l'âge...

Enfin bon, le vrai pro il prend un mac qui le vaut bien (pro aussi). L'iMac sur le vélo, c'est pour les lopettes.


----------



## badboyprod (21 Octobre 2010)

Atlante a dit:


> Pourquoi vouloir toujours mieux?
> 
> C'est précisément ça qui m'a poussé à revendre l'ordinateur qui correspondait le mieux à mon utilisation. Je pensais qu'un mb serait mieux   Finalement le mb est très bon, mais le mba, je regrette un peu.
> 
> ...



Disons que je souhaite avoir un produit correspondant parfaitement à mon besoin. Et l'iPad est aujourd'hui trop bridé et pas vraiment pratique pour tout ce que je souhaite faire.


----------



## Le docteur (21 Octobre 2010)

Désolé, mais c'est un rêve de Geek, ça : les filles elles matent le petit minet avec le MacBook blanc.


----------

